# PRK - TOL Takeover



## gobzilla (3 November 2005)

Does anyone see an end in sight to this fight and are Toll going to win. 

I was also wondering what price people think Toll will end up having to pay, $6.60 equivilant as bid or do we think they will end up having to pay a higher price. 

I have been holding on for a while and am just wondering to get out now while the going is not too bad in case Toll give up and interest in the shares plummet.

I think Toll seem very desperate to get their hands on things initally but seemed to have cooled off and I can't decide if this is a smoke screen or whether they really are sick of the fight. 

Any opinions????

Gobzilla


----------



## RichKid (3 November 2005)

There's some older info in the  PRK thread, not sure what's going on though, maybe the ACCC report is next?


----------



## RichKid (3 November 2005)

Here's some info on a possible new strategy/tactic. ACCC view is next main issue in my view. Hard to id fact in takeovers.



> Toll might pursue P&O instead
> By Philip Hopkins
> SMH November 3, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## Bingo (4 November 2005)

I hold Patrick as well. The above re P&O Ports could be a total bluff by Toll. I don't think that Tolls' interest has cooled off. It costs money and prestige to abort a takeover and they will not do so that easily. Pestige and ego is important to the key players in Toll and Patrick.

The big risk is the ACCC. However, I read an earlier statement that Toll expected approval subject to the sale of certain bits which is the reason I will hang in.


----------



## Ko Ko (14 May 2006)

*Toll vs Patrick*

Just choosing in between to invest in. Could you investors explain your reasons for one over the other?
Thanks in advance


----------



## StockyBailx (14 May 2006)

*Re: Toll vs Patrick*

Ko Ko good call, my man. I understand theres been a bit of a scene between those two and TOLL ended up buying out PATRICK. So my money would have to be with TOL say about 3 trading days ago, when the take over had started to kick in.

I really couldn't see any reason for you puting your money on Patrick, condering they're the ones that sold out. What is there to gain for Patrick, from hear on in I don't really know. Except for the fact that there is a possible takeover bid from
the Macquarie Bank- (Linsey Fox) Apparently he has offered more for and to the biding of Patrick. Supposingly out smarting the rivals of TOLL.

So maybe its still anyones game, and if Marcquarie Bank doesn't get it own way, I still think that TOL are the ones coming out on top?

Stocky.....


----------



## Ko Ko (14 May 2006)

*Re: Toll vs Patrick*

Hey SB,
I thought Patrick got bought out already. Chris Corrigons son is my mate and I think I should ask him what is actually going on. I thought Patricks got bought out at 7pm on friday. Ill have to see what the papers say tomorrow. From reading the financial review it has said that Patricks has handed over the keys to toll now. But although I could be wrong.... I was thinking of investing in either one but you are correct that Patricks got bought out.


----------



## StockyBailx (15 May 2006)

*Re: Toll vs Patrick*

I got that information from the Weekend Australian (last weeks). After reading sum of this weeks, Paul Little is to hand the keys over on June 30.

So it looks to me as TOL is going to be a very big influence in the transport Industry and you could most likely expect sum very big things happening with TOL come June 30. And it still looks to me that the Macquarie Bank is looking for their piece of the pie.

Stocky.....


----------



## Julia (15 May 2006)

*Re: Toll vs Patrick*

Macquarie withdrew last week when one of their consortium members dropped out, leaving the way clear for Toll.

Julia


----------

